# Anyone flown with Volaris lately?



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm thinking of booking a flight between Cancun and Guadalajara, and Volaris has a non-stop flight with a very good price. I have heard some complaints and some praises about Volaris, but I'm hoping to hear what your experience has been with this airline. Thanks!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

suegarn said:


> I'm thinking of booking a flight between Cancun and Guadalajara, and Volaris has a non-stop flight with a very good price. I have heard some complaints and some praises about Volaris, but I'm hoping to hear what your experience has been with this airline. Thanks!


Before I got my "Residente Temporal" I flew with Volaris every six months or so from Acapulco to Tijuana and was very pleased with the service and the price.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick reply, diablita! Very good to know that your experiences with Volaris have been positive!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We are quite fond of Volaris and their non-stop flights between Guadalajara and Tuxtla Gutierrez which flight takes just under two hours and is quite inexpensive. Today we picked up indigenous artisans from Chiapas who will be participating in Chapala´s Feria De Maestros Del Arte who flew up to Guadalajara from Tuxtla on Volaris arriving at 1:00PM and they were pleased about this service to say the least.

The transportation between Guadalaja and Chiapas without changing in Mexico City has improved markedly over the past couple of years.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Hound Dog! Sounds like Volaris may be the way to go!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I recently flew to Guadalajara and back from Mexico City and have no complaints.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Isla Verde!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

suegarn said:


> Thanks Isla Verde!


You're welcome.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The only problem that I have with VOLARIS is the fact that they only let you have the really small carry-on bag size... Unless you pay extra.


----------



## gpvr123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just to let you know that Volaris has drastically and unilaterally decided to severely restrict the maximum dimensions of allowed carryon luggage.
The new dimensions are: 
2 pieces, 41 inches(9.8" x 15.7" x 15.7")
I don’t know of many suitcases that meet this ridiculously small size. It is half the usual size allowed on most USA and Mexican airlines.
I understand the need for the airline to expedite the loading and unloading of passengers, but this is ridiculous!
As a frequent traveler to Mexico for both business and pleasure, I used to love this airline. It was the equivalent to Southwest in USA, however this policy will make me switch to more costumer friendly Interjet for any future travel.
You may want to update your site information since it may cause inconvenience and additional charges ($30.00 / leg if done at Airport at check-in time) to travelers that are caught by surprise on this.


Guillermo Pérez Vargas
[excised]


----------



## gpvr123 (Dec 15, 2013)

sorry about the mention on "updating website". This obviously does not apply in the case of this forum. My bad! The rest of the info is accurate, you can easily verify it via volaris's website directly.


----------

